# Grüss euch



## Farice (28 Okt. 2012)

Grüss euch alle.
Nach dem down von Babes-Board schliesse ich mich mal hier an.
Freu mich auf eine lustige Zeit mit euch.

Farice


----------



## General (28 Okt. 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## Infinity (28 Okt. 2012)

Herzlich willkommen. Jetzt dürften wohl bald alle aktiven Nutzer des BB hier gelandet sein


----------

